# Cleaning Bass Video



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cool... Ive been been "bleeding" fish prior to filleting them for years now, works great!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I use electric knives and I don't cut all the way through the tail. I just cut through the ribcage. I like the idea of leaving the 1st slab still intact then slabbing the other side. The 2nd slab always turns out rougher with the 1st side gone.I may have to modify that setup at my next batch of saugeye!!

Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

good video! thanks!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the tip about leaving the filet on the other side.
Never used an electric knife (I'm cheap). What do you like about it?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

